# 1.8 f stop versus 2.0 f stop



## mikecardiff (Dec 22, 2007)

Greetings... I am shooting indoor dog shows and indoor swimming events, and wondering if anyone has experience in such situations or similar settings comparing 1.8 to 2.0... would there be a significant difference in light captured, focuss speed, etc?  Thanks, Mike


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 22, 2007)

No, there really wouldn't be THAT much difference.  It's only 1/3 of a stop.


----------

